# The Wolfman,in theaters 2/12/10



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of the horror genre may find this forthcoming movie interesting. 

Universal Pictures,in association with Relativity Media,is currently scheduled to release *The Wolfman* in theaters on 2/12/10.

Benicio Del Toro will be featured in the title role.

The film also stars Anthony Hopkins,Emily Blunt and Hugo Weaving.

Yahoo is currently broadcasting an exclusive trailer for the film at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-werewolves.html#watch

*NOTE:* Yahoo has posted a viewer discretion advisory for the trailer,for frightening images.

The next link goes to the film's official site.

http://www.thewolfmanmovie.com/

There is no rating for the film at this time.


----------

